# FIBROMYALGIA & ALCOHOL



## Mosey (Jun 23, 2001)

Has anybody noticed there fibromyalgia getting worse for several days after ingesting alcohol. I have noticed also a pricking sensation around my bladder.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I haven't noticed that, but I have noticed that I'm much more sensitive to the effects of alcohol than I was before the Fibro/CFS. Now I feel effects after 1 drink. I hope someone else can help you more specifically with your question.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Mosey, is it that you experience more Fibro pain after drinking alcohol? If so, alcohol slows down muscle repair, so I wonder if that contributes to the worsening pain? That's just a guess though.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

If I drink too much alcohol(currently drinking little to none) I get an "irritable bladder" it hurts and I have to go take a pee every 2 seconds!!







Well,maybe I am exagerating.If your symptoms persists,the first thing you should do is go see mD to make sure it isnt a urinary infection.If not,you just may have irritated the lining of the bladder,and abstaining from more alcohol and drinknig lots of H2o may help.I beleive the MD called mine "trigonal urethritis" which is just a fancy name for "geez,your bladder is irritated" by drinknig alcohol,eating really spicy foods,etc.I have found much relief with changing my diet.


----------

